# Your thoughts on these Elements FOs



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2011)

Manuka Lavender Body Wrap

Patchouli Honey

Rosemary Mint - Aveda Type

Madagascar Vanilla Orchid

Vanilla Sandalwood

---------------------
Honey Flavor Oil


Anyone tried any of these? Reviews?

Any must-haves from Elements?

Any coupons from them right now?


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 24, 2011)

The Manuka Lavender Body Wrap is a dream to soap and I like this lavender as it is softened by the manuka it soaps beautifully with no discolouration.
Vanilla sandalwood I have not soaped but recieved a sample and wowser very nice oob :0)
My must haves from Elements 
Green Tweed and the longer it cures the better it smells great to soap
Honey is great no acceleration but does discolour 
there are a few I use in Soy and want to test in soap being Tuscan Lace Kai type and flowerbomb :0)
Look forward to seeing what you end up soaping and how they go :0)
I have soaped Phoenix Axe and Tropical Passionfruit both no problem to soap but decided not to carry them.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 24, 2011)

Manuka Lavender Body Wrap - Strong sweet lavender scent.  Slight D to light yellow.  It was overwhelming to me at first at 1 oz ppo but mellowed nicely as it cured.

Patchouli Honey - Really nice blend, like it a lot. D to dark orange.

Rosemary Mint - Aveda Type - Fades almost immediately, wouldn't bother


Haven't tried either of the vanilla blends because I avoid vanilla like the plague.  I've yet to find one good enought to make up for the discoloration.

Tart Lemon is my fave from EBB.  A fizzy lemon, it reminds me of pop.  Good for blending if you need to brighten something up.  

If there is anything else you want to know about from E, let me know.  I've just about tried them all.  They have great customer service.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2011)

I guess otherwise I'm just wondering about the quality. Are these really high quality, deep, complex scents? It's my first time ordering from them and I want to make sure what I'm getting won't smell cheap. (You know what I mean?)


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 24, 2011)

The patchouli honey, to me is really nice.  As good as some from other pricier suppliers.  The lavender isn't what I would call complex.  Neither is the Tart Lemon for the matter.  Those two are more really good versions of a simple type.  Like so many of the other suppliers it seems like you find just a few from each that you really like and the rest seem pretty meh. Their Japanese Pear & Ginseng is nice.  The Patch Raspberry was amazing but they discoed it.  As for all the others (I've tried about 60) maybe a half dozen were ok.


----------



## Shar (Oct 24, 2011)

I've never ordered from Elements, but traded some fragrances with a lady last week and she sent me a 4oz. bottle of Coco Beach Baby..Smells great oob similar to a suntan lotion with peach! I need to research to see how this one does in CP..Anyone soaped it? I like the Backwoods Rosemary Mint, my customers absolutely love it at the markets and sold out of it in 2 weeks. It is a little more minty though but nice and strong for me using .8ppo..I'll be watching this thread too as I've also been intrested in this supplier..sorry I couldn't be of more help...


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 25, 2011)

The coco beach baby discolors to a light to medium brown and smells lightly of peaches.  I didn't get any coconut out of it, typical.  I would have to pull it out to see how it has done months later but at the time it didn't seem worth it to make a big batch of it.  

There was a peach from OT (I think it was OT :?) that smelled more fresh peachy and strong in the soap (though it does accelerate trace like crazy so I'ma HP it if used again).  I figured it might be better to use the OT peach and try to add a milky scent that does hold up in soap.  Have not found anything that doesn't turn dark brown yet to use.


----------



## Shar (Oct 25, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> The coco beach baby discolors to a light to medium brown and smells lightly of peaches.  I didn't get any coconut out of it, typical.  I would have to pull it out to see how it has done months later but at the time it didn't seem worth it to make a big batch of it.
> 
> There was a peach from OT (I think it was OT :?) that smelled more fresh peachy and strong in the soap (though it does accelerate trace like crazy so I'ma HP it if used again).  I figured it might be better to use the OT peach and try to add a milky scent that does hold up in soap.  Have not found anything that doesn't turn dark brown yet to use.



I was afraid of this, appreciate the head's up on this fragrance. i won't waste my precious oils then. It seems Peach and Coconut fragrances are the worst to morph in cp , though I must say, that Scent works is the best peach I've found that doesn't morph, it's light in my soap at .7 so next time I'm gonna try 1 oz. ppo cause I like strong fragrance in my soap, but people recommended .7..it does smell like peach though and is easy to soap for me. No discoloration either but I did use colorants.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh, I've been looking for an excuse to place an order at SW's.  Thanks, for that little tidbit.  They have some lovely looking new FOs and are selling discounted sample sets.  I do love a peach and coming up with a peaches and cream would be awesome.


----------



## Shar (Oct 25, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Oh, I've been looking for an excuse to place an order at SW's.  Thanks, for that little tidbit.  They have some lovely looking new FOs and are selling discounted sample sets.  I do love a peach and coming up with a peaches and cream would be awesome.



It's their White Peach FO, reasonable price too..and I still have some soap so I'll send you a sample to make sure you like it. Everyone who picks it up says, mmmm Peach, but it is a little light, so I would recommend 1 ozppo.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 25, 2011)

I cant stand that lav mar., but Im not a lavender fan, I adore the patch, honey, try tuscan lace its awesome. I think they have really good quality scents.


----------



## ilove2soap (Oct 25, 2011)

The only one on your list I have tried is vanilla sandalwood.  Smells great in the cured soap (olive oil castille) and the scent really sticks around for a long time.  Turned my soap dark brown, though.


----------



## Scentapy (Oct 26, 2011)

I really like EBB scents.  I LOVE the Rosemary Mint but wouldn't soap it again as it does fade fast.  I would make lotion, scrubs or body spray with that scent.

Some of my favorite EBB scents (in no particular order):
 - Tranquil Waters (FAVE) <---very strong
 - Tropical Musk <---- strong.  Scent does NOT fade
 - Crystal Sunshine 
 - Sun & Sand
 - Misletoe Kisses
 - Pink Sugar
 - Momma's Hot Apple Pie <--just soaped this for first time.  I like it!
 - Black Raspberry Vanilla 
 - Juniper Aloe <--- very strong
 - Lemon Sugar
 - Blueberry Lemon Verbena
 - Hala Kahiki <---just soaped this one w/ pureed bananas and coffee    grounds for exfoliation.  Nice!

My LEAST favorite fragrance oil I have ever smelled came from EBB.  It was Honey *L'Occitane Type*.  Of course this is not to say you wouldn't like it but I literally was getting sick from the smell lingering in the house.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 27, 2011)

Need to apologise as I gave some incorrect information    realised that I have been adding td to my Manuka and Lavender Wrap for so long now I just think it is white and haven't soaped without it so cannot state that it dosen't discolour just comes out beautifully white with the td


----------



## Sunny (Oct 28, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Need to apologise as I gave some incorrect information    realised that I have been adding td to my Manuka and Lavender Wrap for so long now I just think it is white and haven't soaped without it so cannot state that it dosen't discolour just comes out beautifully white with the td



I have seen that soap! If it discolors it's barely any! How much TD do you usually like to use ppo? And you don't gel your soaps right?


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 29, 2011)

I add a sm half  tsp per pound and don't do the gel thing whcih gives me a nice white soap :0)


----------



## Stinkydancer (Oct 31, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> I guess otherwise I'm just wondering about the quality. Are these really high quality, deep, complex scents? It's my first time ordering from them and I want to make sure what I'm getting won't smell cheap. (You know what I mean?)



They have high quality FO's. The Vanilla Madagascar is awesome- slight A- lots of D but worth it. It's lovely.

I used to love the Raspberry Patch- even though I hate patch as a general rule. Sad that it's gone.

Coco Beach Baby was nice and strong- I stabilized it so no D.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2011)

Ordering probably tomorrow... day by day I've been adding more and more to my cart, I need to trim it down!

I think I've added Blueberry Lemon Verbena, Tahitian Vanilla Spice... a few others.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I went ahead and ordered but trimmed my cart down a TON, thank goodness, and got mostly EOs. But I did get a few FOs.

favorite sniffs:

manuka lavender body wrap (can really smell the honey and the lav)
hawaiian hibiscus (smells like nerds candy OOB, yum)
rosemary mint (planning to use in lotion)

Got a little free sample of japansese ginger pear? maybe? something like that. at the top of my favorites list too. Also got a "sample" of 1 disposable pipette and a little tiny sprayer of their body spray base. Very cute, looking forward to trying it.

I was very pleased with their shipping! My EOs were taped around the caps and individually bubble wrapped. Everything came in little ziploc bags.


----------

